# cat question



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bought the kid a 550, done all the usual mods. Now we want performance but this thing has the worse lag when you hit it. The plug looks good, Im thinking we need some timing, does anyone make a good CDI ? Or is there a way we can adjust the timing?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I really like my dynatek module for the 650

Is this bike a cvt belt drive transmission? If so that take off lag is in the primary clutch. Lighter rollers will solve it!

If its a cvt let me know and I'll tell ya how to go about lightening them at home if you wish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Shoot me a PM, I have done the rear mod already but still bogs bad taking off. Thats where he is getting beat


----------



## abrady (Oct 10, 2011)

what is the rear mod? i have an 09 550H1.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah secondary springs or re locking don't seem to do much on these cats. 

If you'll remove the primary the movable sheave has a large brownish yellow plate over it. 

Remove that plate and you'll find eight rollers these rollers are steel tubing with a Urathane coating on them. 

Take one roller out and re assemble the primary, You should be able to crank it up and notice an immediate difference in the stall. It should not have any lag upon take off. 

If you're happy with the response you need to drop about 20 grams of weight. 

Take a socket just large enough to fit in the center of the roller and you can drive the steel roller out of the Urathane. 

Clamp the steel center in a vice and drill a 1/4" hole through both sides straight through. Do this to every roller then tap the steel back into the urathane cover and you'll remove about 20 grams overall from the rotating mass. 

I recommend drilling every other roller to start with then reassemble and test. That way you won't remove too much material for your application. 


Don't just remove the roller and leave it out as the assembly is rotating at high rpms and missing one roller will make it unbalanced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abrady (Oct 10, 2011)

ok i got you ,iv done the reclocking but never did anything with my rollers. might have to do this soon.


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

We also did this, im thinking we are going to take alittle more off of it


----------

